# Need some prayers for a friend.



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I just found out that my friend's one year old son was diagnosed with cancer today. Please send some prayers out for little Reed and his family.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

J.M. Pierce said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I just found out that my friend's one year old son was diagnosed with cancer today. Please send some prayers out for little Reed and his family.


You got it! Prayers for Reed on the way.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that. I will definitely keep the little guy and his family in my prayers.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Hopeful, healing prayers being sent his way.

(There is a Prayer Request Thread as well http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7085.0.html )


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Sending my prayers and thoughts for all the family


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

sending prayers for Reed and his family.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sending prayers for Reed and his family.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

caracara said:


> Hopeful, healing prayers being sent his way.
> 
> (There is a Prayer Request Thread as well http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7085.0.html )


Thank you for the link and thank you to all for your prayers.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Healing thoughts for Reed and support thoughts for his family.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll pray for Reed.  So sorry to hear that.  

Vicki


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I am adding my prayers for Reed, his family and you as you support them.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that. I said a prayer for the little sweetie.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Prayers and healing energy and positive thoughts going out to Reed and his family and friends.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I will add Reed and his family to my prayer list and send positive thoughts and healing energy.

Linda


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Sending prayers out to Reed, his family & friends.

Sandy


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I will keep Reed in mind with my prayers.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Sending good thoughts his way.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

So young!!  sending positive thoughts & prayers to Reed & his family...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

That's awful! I'm so sorry J.M.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Ps and thoughts of healing energy and support going out.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope that Reed's cancer was caught early and that he has a quick and successful recovery.  There is so much that they can do these days.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Sending healing and positive energy to Reed and his family.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Aww sending lots of positive thoughts to little Reed. Kids are tough so i'm sure he'll be ok


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Will pray for healing of body and spirit.
And for the family as well as the patient.
1 year is awfully young.

Just sayin....


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

There's nothing worse than seeing or hearing about a child being diagnosed.  I truly hope they've caught it early and little Reed will be able to flourish unscathed!  My total heart and thoughts for your friend and his family!

<3<3<3<3


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Prayers for him, his family, and you-- what awful news.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm sending prayers and good thoughts to Reed, family and friends.


----------

